Ask HN: Where do you get good content and avoid informational junk? - xcubic
======
helph67
How about you specify which subjects you are interested in?

~~~
xcubic
I'm usually interest in too much stuff. I found this yesterday which is a nice
source.

[https://www.slowernews.com/](https://www.slowernews.com/)

~~~
helph67
Terrific, thanks for the link!

